# Job site radio



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

The DW radio is a huge waste of time. Replacing it with another one. 

Anybody have one of these Sangean U-3 I know they are more popular across the pond than here. But they get better reviews than any other radio I could find.

http://www.amazon.com/Sangean-U-3-Digital-Utility-Radio/dp/B000FA07NK


----------



## Brimar (Mar 31, 2010)

I have one which replaced my DeWalt. It works great and is very durable. The sound it really good too. I would recommend it.


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

We have two pretty much like it, except yellow and has a dial instead of the digital display. They are decent, the reception isn't that great sometimes.... but for the price ( I believe boss got them on sale) They work fine. We also run the newest Milwaukee radios.


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

Don't get the milwakee. I have one in my shop and it is acting up a lot lately. 0 abuse at all.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks guys.

Brutus this one has a larger 8" speaker than the yellow one otherwise it is very similar. IT's the loudest one that Sangean makes.

Cole


----------



## MF Custom (May 3, 2009)

Had a DeWalt and a Milwaukee and both suck... reception sucks, and the Milwaukee just died on me. $139 bucks or whatever I paid What a waste of money! better off just buying a cheapo boom box.


----------



## sreill (Feb 4, 2012)

I have the makita. Good sound quality and reception. Downside is that it doesn't charge batteries.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Bosch...best one on the market. Great sound, great features and takes a beating. I have had one for over 5 years and it's still going strong.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Bosch...best one on the market. Great sound, great features and takes a beating. I have had one for over 5 years and it's still going strong.


Thats the old one..


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

My favorite work radios have always been plywood boxes with used car stereos in them. $50 gets you some decent used equipment.

I only use mp3 players now that I do remodeling. I'm on my second Sansa clip 2gb. $30 from newegg.com and $20 for noise blocking earbuds.


----------



## Ethos (Feb 21, 2012)

I own a smartphone, and since I don't want it to get damaged in my pocket, I always set it somewhere it won't get hurt. I always have Pandora playing on that, less commercials and music more suiting to my tastes. If I need more volume, I just plug my phone into a cheap Walmart radio I picked up for $25.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Thats the old one..


You found your glasses! Like I said, I have had it for over five years. As soon as it goes, I am getting the new version.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Brutus said:


> They work fine. We also run the newest Milwaukee radios.


I have one of the older milwaukee radios and IIRC, they were guaranteed to survive a 6' drop or something like that. I know mine has taken some tumbles and been dinged, because the top has a big crack in it from something. One thing though is to not set them on an upsidedown 5 gal bucket and up the base a little because it'll "thump" so much, the ridges in the bucket will wear grooves in the bottom of your radio. :rockon:

I had the makita and never liked that as I couldn't crank it up.


----------



## mike d. (Dec 2, 2009)

I got a nice radio at the thrift store,,,,$5.00


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

im with rob, bosch all the way. i have that same radio 2 years now no issues at all. 

the new model is just as good but with more features such as satatlite radio compatibility.

the dewalts are overprice crap... they have terrible sound and the least features of any of them


----------



## FrehouseRemdlin (Dec 23, 2008)

I've got an older milwaukee that i keep In my trailer and I have the newer Bosch that goes out onto job sites, both have been great, very durable and good sound, alot better than my partners dewalt. I prefer the bosch over the milwaukee because the bosch charges the batteries, the Milwaukee doesn't.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

FrehouseRemdlin said:


> I've got an older milwaukee that i keep In my trailer and I have the newer Bosch that goes out onto job sites, both have been great, very durable and good sound, alot better than my partners dewalt. I prefer the bosch over the milwaukee because the bosch charges the batteries, the Milwaukee doesn't.


Plus the Bosch has 4 built in GFI receptacles.:thumbsup:


----------



## MF Custom (May 3, 2009)

mike d. said:


> I got a nice radio at the thrift store,,,,$5.00


Thats what i'm talking about... these stupid rollcage tool co radios are way over priced.:thumbdown


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

MF Custom said:


> Thats what i'm talking about... these stupid rollcage tool co radios are way over priced.:thumbdown


Not for what they do...:whistling

MP3, Satellite Radio, Battery Charger, 4 GFI Power Supply, 12v car charger, AM/FM Radio, and step stool when needed :laughing:

Not too mention some pretty kick ass sound!


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

You all are crazy. I have know idea what you guys are talking about but I own a DeWalt radio. Does not look all that great but it works great.

TNT, 5 years for a radio is pretty good! .........My DeWalt is 7 years old and looks like I drag it job site to job site. Once again works GREAT!!


----------

